# 10 cell embryo success?



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry ladies, only 1dp3det and already trawling the Internet for success stories  

Yesterday I had two 10 cell embryos transferred with very slight fragmentation.  The call in the morning said we would be having a 9 cell and a 10 cell transferred but both were 10 cell by the time we arrived.  My clinic said they met the criteria to be taken to blastocyst but I opted for day 3 transfer instead.

Despite this being my fourth 2ww, I'm not doing as I told myself and I am googling like mad   I know 8 cell is perfect for day 3 and now I'm worrying that if mine were developing slightly quickly, they may give up.

So.......has anyone had 10 cell transfer and got a BFP?  All I can find is people saying 'had a 10 cell and an 8 cell and got BFP' but this isn't what I am looking for as I'm thinking its likely the 8 cell that stuck around!

Thank you and look forward to hearing any successes!


----------



## janie73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Daisy chain. I read a research artlcle that said that New evidence suggests that embryos that had higher number of cells on day 3 much more likely to make blast than 8 cell and labs need to adjust. Good luck!


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Daisy, I had four embryos put back at day 3...three were Grade 1, all of them 9-10 cells and also one Grade 2 which was 8 cell.  Like you say, there's no way of knowing which one stuck, but the Dr at my clinic was very happy with the 9-10 cells ones and thought I had a great chance of success with them and I got the impression that the Grade 2 embryo was put back just for the sake of it, not that it was really expected to do much.   

Good luck


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies  

Arkay - huge congratulations!  Hope my little 10 cells stick around too!


Kind of thought with the amount of people that had read I may have had more encouraging stories but nevermind!  Will keep the   going.......


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Daisy chain, i had a single 10 cell 3dt and am 12 weeks pregnant, hope you get a good result xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Yey thanks Gaynorann and congratulations!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

yes sorry can't help - i'm BFP with an 8 and a 10 and i don't know which stuck sorry!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe both goldbunny


----------

